# Question about ageing in bag-in-box



## sand (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi.
I prefer to age my wines in bag-in-box. It's an easy way for me.
I usually age my red wines 6-12 months before i drink.

But my question is:
When I age wine on bottle there is always some air in the bottle. I believe this air helps the wine age faster.

When I fill up my bags, should I leave a small space of air in the bag?

I've tried this, and I feel the wine develops much faster with air than without. But is this a good way to do it?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 3, 2013)

What is a bag in a box?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 3, 2013)

this: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=tap&product_id=756


----------



## robie (Jan 3, 2013)

Each year I make several wines that I put in bags. I split 6 gallons of wine into 3 bags. I only put the lesser quality summer wines (mist wines) in the bag.

One thing to remember is the bag has a layer that keeps oxygen out of the bag (wine). However, even though the bag doesn't start leaking wine, that layer breaks down completely in a few months. For this reason, the wine should not be kept in the bag more than about 6 months.

It is very difficult to bag the wine and get ALL the air out. That little bit of air that is left is plenty. I would try to not have more than a cup-sized air pocket in each bag.

Since the layer starts breaking down soon after the wine is added, I believe the wine will receive plenty of oxygen on its own without your adding a larger air space in each bag.

Again, 12 months in the bag is stretching it some. I have left some wine in a bag for 12 months and it had started to taste oxidized, so be careful about how long you leave it in the bag.


----------



## sand (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for your advice.
I use to re-use my bags. Is this a bad thing? Or do I get "new" 6 months every time I sterilize it and put in new wine?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 4, 2013)

I can understand wanting to avoid bottles and hassel, but I would always miss that "cork-pop" that announces "something good this way comes". 

Still, if cut short on bottles, this could be a good option. Thanks for sharing!

Also, I always need top off for my Kegs. This could be a good variable capacity option for storring top off wine.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a couple bag-in-a box wines right now. One is 500 liters and the other is only 200 liters. I'm trying them out to see how they work for short term storage until bottling.


----------



## FloridaVino (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FZ1FG58/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 25, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I can understand wanting to avoid bottles and hassel, but I would always miss that "cork-pop" that announces "something good this way comes".
> 
> Still, if cut short on bottles, this could be a good option. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Also, I always need top off for my Kegs. This could be a good variable capacity option for storring top off wine.



This is exactly what I am doing this year. Storing a few liters after fermentation and using it to top up my barrel throughout the year.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 26, 2013)

Think that is a good idea on storing dragon blood also...I just ordered two of them....Great to add dragon blood and stick in frig...endless supply, and bottling..


----------



## Arne (Oct 27, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Think that is a good idea on storing dragon blood also...I just ordered two of them....Great to add dragon blood and stick in frig...endless supply, and bottling..


 
A Little downside to the bags. They make it hard to keep track of how much you are drinking. As in almost endless supply, "Where the heck did all that stuff go??" Been there too, lol, Arne.


----------

